# Good "Pump up" songs



## Blu1913 (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone been listening to tunes that pump you up before studying? Heres a couple I plan to jam to before the test:

Emimen - Lose Yourself (repeat this one over and over - Hes nervous, but on the surface he looks calm and ready to DROP BOMBS. Success is my only mutha f*@#ing option, failure's not)

Alman Brothers - the one with all the good riffs

Metallic - Sanitarium (duh, "LEAVE ME BEEEEEEEEEE!!!)

what you guys got?


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 23, 2006)

"Loser", by Beck I think:

"I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me."

:suicide:


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 23, 2006)

Just kidding of course. The test is toast, it just doesn't know it yet. orly


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

"its 5:00 somewhere" Alan Jackson / Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

"I'd be better off in a pine box" Vince Gil ??


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 23, 2006)

in a pine box with a gun in my mouth...

nice...

IM GOING TO BURNATE THIS BEATCH!!!!


----------



## Mike1144 (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone else just a lil' white and nerdy?


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 23, 2006)

Is that a song or an attempt at humor???


----------



## EL Nica PE (Oct 23, 2006)

I got freind in lot of places/ Garth Brook

b/c after the test that all my friend will in different places, getting dunk with me!!!

:beerchug :drunk:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

I am thinking the "Footlose" soundtrack would be a good listen to on the drive down to the test:

Kenny Loggins Footloose

Denise Williams Let's Hear It For the Boy

Ann Wilson/Mike Reno Almost Paradise (Love Theme)

Bonnie Tyler Holding Out For A Hero

Shalamar Dancing In The Sheets

Kenny Loggins I'm Free (Heaven Helps The Man)

Karla Bonoff Somebody's Eyes

Sammy Hagar Girl Gets Around, The

Moving Pictures Never

Quiet Riot Bang Your Head (Metal Health)

Foreigner Waiting For A Girl Like You

John Cougar Mellencamp Hurts So Good

Shalamar (12" mix, bonus track) Dancing In The Sheets


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 23, 2006)

Holy crap i never realized bang your Head was on there - LOL thats funny as hell...

That sound track is actually pretty cool...never listen to it before, but its got a bunch of good tunes...

I was also thinking the Top gun sound track might be good...at least Danger Zone

Kenny Loggins  Danger Zone

Cheap Trick Mighty Wings

Kenny Loggins Playing with the Boys

Teena Marie Lead Me on

Berlin Take My Breath Away

Miami Sound Machine Hot Summer Nights

Loverboy Heaven in Your Eyes

Larry Greene Through the Fire

Marietta Destination Unknown

Otis Redding Sitting on the Dock of the Bay

Jerry Lee Lewis Great Balls of Fire

The Righteous Brothers You've Lost That Loving Feeling


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 23, 2006)

TOP GUN soundtrack for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That ROCKS!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

NCEES: "Negative Ghost Rider, the Pattern is Full"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 23, 2006)

FINISH HIM!


----------



## petergibbons (Oct 23, 2006)

Here's a few...

Rage Against the Machine - Bulls on Parade, People of the Sun,

Metallica - Entire And Justice for All album

Clutch - Animal Farm, Bachanal

Tool - Sober, Aenima album, You Lied

Alice in Chains - Man in the Box

Led Zeppelin - Over the Hills and Far Away, Heartbreaker,

Deftones - Digital Bath, Change in the House of Flies, Minerva, Hexagram


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 23, 2006)

It works at every sporting event.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

The Final Countdown = GOAT


----------



## petergibbons (Oct 23, 2006)

How about Eye of the Tiger?


----------



## civilsid (Apr 4, 2007)

I would think anything by George Thorogood would get a passing grade.

Maybe "attitude adjustment" by Hank Jr.

There is also some song about "checking on the condition that my condition was in" that would be appropriate.

My overall favorite work and groove music is Tom Petty,. primarily the older stuff- Damn the Torpedoes and Full Moon Fever.


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 4, 2007)

I was debating about what to bring in the car for the ride... right now I am between the following:

Rage Against the Machine - certainly gets you in a kick ass mood

A medley of Johnny Cash, Johnny Paycheck, Waylon Jennings, and others

Learn German on tape Volume 1 - German is such a happy language... I used to use these tapes on long rides in traffic with the windows down repeating the words in the angriest voice I could muster - people generally would let you merge without too much difficulty.

-Ray


----------



## ktulu (Apr 4, 2007)

Right now I am listening to some old Steely Dan - "Deacon Blues"....

Mellows you out big time when you are stressed, which is most of the time these days...

April 20th cannot come soon enough.... :brickwall:


----------



## frazil (Apr 4, 2007)

Gloria Gaynor - I will survive

Rick James - Super Freak

Queen - Another one bites the dust

Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc

Carl Douglas - Kung Fu Fighting

Commodores - Brick House

Bee Gees - Staying Alive

Luis Primo - There will be no next time

Curtis Mayfield - Superfly

Link Wray - Rumble

David Bowie - Queen Bitch

oh and almost anything by James Brown


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

Y-M-C-A





JR


----------



## Fudgey (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's my selection its called Pickin Boogers



> Now this may sound disgusting an' like very grossBut it's sure to have your trippin'
> 
> So y'all listen close
> 
> ...


----------



## owillis28 (Aug 15, 2007)

Check out these covers of "Stairway To Heaven"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjXN3OLgoqs

owillis


----------

